# Habanera Carmen For Your Ears



## musix (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## musix (Feb 21, 2017)

can you listen to this music and close your eyes without imagining that you dance or seeing yourself dancing with beloved one?
take a try 
imagine you dance with carmen (a girlfiend) and habanera is your significant other. She saw you dancing la habanera (her prefered music) then she comes....
Carmeeeen! watch out! Habanera is coming.
imagine what will happen.

PS: sometimes i listen to music (in a broad sense) in this way, imagining a "screen play". it is like this that i feel, breath, and live the music.
PS2:thanks for reading.
PS3:carmen can be a girl name, but i've never seen a girl named habanera. haven't you?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

musix said:


> can you listen to this music and close your eyes without imagining that you dance or seeing yourself dancing with beloved one?
> take a try
> imagine you dance with carmen (a girlfiend) and habanera is your significant other. She saw you dancing la habanera (her prefered music) then she comes....
> Carmeeeen! watch out! Habanera is coming.
> ...


Never, Habanera is a music / dance style from Cuba maybe that explains it?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Habanera is a dance, in slow duple time, supposedly named for Havana. Habenero is a spicy pepper, quite hot. The hottest you can usually buy at a supermarket.


----------



## musix (Feb 21, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Habanera is a dance, in slow duple time, supposedly named for Havana. Habenero is a spicy pepper, quite hot. The hottest you can usually buy at a supermarket.


Yes this is a spicy dance, it's hot exactly like a spicy pepper


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

musix said:


> Yes this is a spicy dance, it's hot exactly like a spicy pepper


Only one way to find out: take a bite and try.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

WELL i like her!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg have you viewed her sing" Voi Che Sapete" Ewing?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> WELL i like her!


Did you ever saw the Julia Migenes / Doming movie ?


----------



## Sandrat (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes The opening is not for the faint hearted lol


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

ldiat said:


> WELL i like her!


YES! the only Carmen who rivals Callas!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> Pugg have you viewed her sing" Voi Che Sapete" Ewing?


Can't remember, so not sure.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sandrat said:


> Yes The opening is not for the faint hearted lol


You mean the Julia Migenes / Doming movie?


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

_YES! the only Carmen who rivals Callas!_

Callas sounds like she sings with a hot potato in her mouth on this one. Awful!

De Los Angeles sings the role sooo much better.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KRoad said:


> _YES! the only Carmen who rivals Callas!_
> 
> Callas sounds like she sings with a hot potato in her mouth on this one. Awful!
> 
> De Los Angeles sings the role sooo much better.


My all time favourites are: Troyanos and Baltsa, can't help it.


----------



## Sandrat (Jan 19, 2017)

If it is the one with bull fight at the start yes


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sandrat said:


> If it is the one with bull fight at the start yes


That's the one .


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Personally, I like Teresa Berganza (on the Claudio Abbado recording) as Carmen. I wish I could have seen her in the role.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> Personally, I like Teresa Berganza (on the Claudio Abbado recording) as Carmen. I wish I could have seen her in the role.







Here you are, a good one actually.


----------

